# Consiglio per gli acquisti



## Mou (6 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzacci, ho fatto una follia e mi sono preso una Playstation4 a 369€ con 2 joystick. Chiaramente ho aggiunto FIFA 15 e The last of us. E adesso? Potete consigliarmi qualche gioco che DEVO avere?


----------



## Doctore (6 Dicembre 2014)

far cry 4 non è male e forse nba 2k15 se ti piace il genere...al momento a mio parere non ci sono giochi che ''DEVI'' avere.
Un po di pazienza e usciranno dei gran giochi fra qualche mese.


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ragazzacci, ho fatto una follia e mi sono preso una Playstation4 a 369€ con 2 joystick. Chiaramente ho aggiunto FIFA 15 e The last of us. E adesso? Potete consigliarmi qualche gioco che DEVO avere?



Hai fatto benissimo 

Comunque se non l'hai già giocato assolutamente GTA V.

Per il resto francamente giochi DA AVERE ASSOLUTAMENTE, non ne vedo. Poi se vuoi passartela con qualche bel giochino sicuramente AC Unity può andar bene, Far Cry non ci ho giocato, ma penso pure quello non sia affatto male. 

Io resto in'attesa di Uncharted 4, ancora non si sa la data, ma quello sono piuttosto certo sarà un CAPOLAVORO.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Dicembre 2014)

Concordo su GTA V.

Poi dipende sempre dal tuo gusto. Se ti piaceva Skyrim, prova Dragon Age: Inquisition. Due amici miei lo adorano e io sicuramente lo prendo quando avro finito GTA.

Da evitare: Direi Destiny che e stato una gran bella presa in giro da parte della Activision.


----------



## Mou (7 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai fatto benissimo
> 
> Comunque se non l'hai già giocato assolutamente GTA V.
> 
> ...



GTA V mi intriga molto, l'ho iniziato su play 3 di un amico arrivando al 20% della storia. Dite che mi conviene acquistarlo senza paura che sia già un gioco "passato"?


----------



## Mou (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Concordo su GTA V.
> 
> Poi dipende sempre dal tuo gusto. Se ti piaceva Skyrim, prova Dragon Age: Inquisition. Due amici miei lo adorano e io sicuramente lo prendo quando avro finito GTA.
> 
> Da evitare: Direi Destiny che e stato una gran bella presa in giro da parte della Activision.


Anche io ho un amico patito, ma come genere non mi fa impazzire  grazie comunque!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> GTA V mi intriga molto, l'ho iniziato su play 3 di un amico arrivando al 20% della storia. Dite che mi conviene acquistarlo senza paura che sia già un gioco "passato"?



Da comprare senza ombra di dubbio! Prima o poi usciranno anche le "heist-missios" per GTA online...

Giocando non sembra assolutamente datato e ci sono diversi miglioramenti rispetto alla PS3


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> GTA V mi intriga molto, l'ho iniziato su play 3 di un amico arrivando al 20% della storia. Dite che mi conviene acquistarlo senza paura che sia già un gioco "passato"?



Ma puoi andare sul sicuro proprio, parliamo assieme a Last of Us di un capolavoro dello scorso anno e comunque a mio avviso della PS3 in generale. Oltretutto per la PS4 è stato anche rivisto graficamente.


----------



## iceman. (7 Dicembre 2014)

Io tra una decina di giorni prendo farcry4 più che altro per l'online.

Comunque per ora a parte GTAV, Farcry4, Alien titoli interessanti non ce ne sono...


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io tra una decina di giorni prendo farcry4 più che altro per l'online.
> 
> Comunque per ora a parte GTAV, Farcry4, Alien titoli interessanti non ce ne sono...



Beh fammi sapere cosa ne pensi di far cry, sopratutto il single play, finito con ac penso di prendere quello se vale la pena


----------



## iceman. (7 Dicembre 2014)

Penso di ordinarlo da internet, sta a 53 euro originale.
Hai la ps4 jino?


----------



## Giangy (7 Dicembre 2014)

Io consiglio GTA V per ora


----------



## Mou (7 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io tra una decina di giorni prendo farcry4 più che altro per l'online.
> 
> Comunque per ora a parte GTAV, Farcry4, Alien titoli interessanti non ce ne sono...



Che sappiate cosa uscirà in futuro di _must have_? [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] [MENTION=1483]Tifoso Di Tastiera[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Che sappiate cosa uscirà in futuro di _must have_? [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] [MENTION=1483]Tifoso Di Tastiera[/MENTION]



The Witcher III !!!! Orgasmico

Un paio di nomi da notare per il 2015: The Order 1886; Bloodborne; No Man's Sky; Uncharted 4; forse Elder Scrolls Online; Batman-Arkham Knight; Evolve


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Penso di ordinarlo da internet, sta a 53 euro originale.
> Hai la ps4 jino?



Yes, ad ottobre mi sono fatto il regalo di compleanno e di un anno da quando ho smesso di fumare  ENTUSIASTA dell'acquisto!


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Che sappiate cosa uscirà in futuro di _must have_? @Jino @Tifoso Di Tastiera



Beh Uncharted 4 sarà sicuramente il capolavoro del 2015, credo dubbi fin d'ora già non ce ne siano sinceramente! La Naughty è una garanzia e ci lavorano da anni a questo gioco, non falliscono di sicuro. Ho visto ieri il primo gameplay, già si capisce il livello assurdo del gioco.

Altri capolavori sinceramente non lo so, ottimi giochi sicuramente si, tifoso te ne ha scritti alcuni, ci aggiungo pure Kingdom Hearts 3. Poi ovviamente sono i gusti personali anche a determinare la bellezza o meno di un gioco. 

Resto comunque dell'idea che dal 2015 si comincerà realmente a sfruttare a pieno o quasi le potenzialità delle nuove console, dal 2016 le vecchie console saranno definitivamente soppiantate.


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Dicembre 2014)

se ti piace guidare anche Project Cars promette bene


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2014)

Mio fratello ha preso gtaV, venerdì come torno a casa la provo...


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ho ordinato ieri su Amazon Far Cry 4, ma lo comincio tra qualche settimana una volta finito per bene AC


----------



## Mou (22 Dicembre 2014)

GTA V o COD?


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> GTA V o COD?



Non puoi oggettivamente avere dubbi  Stai confrontando un capolavoro con un giochino


----------



## Mou (22 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non puoi oggettivamente avere dubbi  Stai confrontando un capolavoro con un giochino



Quindi COD piscia in testa a GTAV, VERO?


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2014)

GTAV, con le missioni secondarie sono quasi 100 ore di gioco, poi aggiungi il fatto che qualcuna la dovrai rifare perché crepi, per me son stati 70 euri ben spesi.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Quindi COD piscia in testa a GTAV, VERO?



Esattamente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> GTA V o COD?



Dipende. Se vuoi un FPS puro buttati su Cod che questo anno non è neanche male. Gta mischia un po i generi.


----------



## Mou (23 Dicembre 2014)

Alla fine arriverà GTA V


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dipende. Se vuoi un FPS puro buttati su Cod che questo anno non è neanche male. Gta mischia un po i generi.



Ma infatti poi si parla di un gusto personale anche, se uno cerca il classico sparatutto da multiplayer e basta giusto prenda COD, se vuole un gioco fantastico da singleplayer e buono da multi si prende sicuramente GTA...


----------



## vota DC (24 Dicembre 2014)

Forse Bannerlord uscirà a fine 2015, il gioco di per sé dovrebbe essere un GTA medievale però avrà esplorazione con aree grandi quanto la provincia di Trieste, trama più esile, aspetto strategico più curato e dovrebbe essere estremamente facile da moddare il che porterà ad una longevità stratosferica dato che il predecessore pur essendo medievale ha pure i mod di guerre stellari. Dovrebbe costare poco perché è roba turca.
Hearts of Iron 4 invece uscirà sicuramente nel 2015, al momento sembra che alcuni aspetti siano stati semplificati: fai il contorno sulle province e le truppe si distribuiscono e avanzano per quel fronte....cliccare le divisioni una per una era un po' tedioso in effetti.
A febbraio uscirà War for the Overlord che dovrebbe essere il seguito di Dungeon Keeper (che fu il primo strategico 3D con possibilità di vedere dall'alto e di possedere le truppe muovendole in prima persona).
Per Batman mi manca l'Origins però non essendo di Rocksteady Beebop non so quanto valga, il fatto che sia prequel e abbia cattiva fama mi fa pensare di passare da City a Knight direttamente.
Per Witcher mi mancano i primi due, ho sentito a livello di trama che è superiore agli Elder Scroll, ma come gameplay è divertente o diventa tedioso strutturando il personaggio in maniera diversa dal previsto? Perchè il gameplay di Dragon Age Origins è atroce se si fa una squadra di soli tank mentre diventa troppo facile usando due o tre maghi.



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> forse Elder Scrolls Online



Speriamo di no: normalmente i Mimmorpg applicati alle serie di giochi portano la fine della serie, sono spariti pure gli strategici di Warcraft.



Jino ha scritto:


> Beh Uncharted 4 sarà sicuramente il capolavoro del 2015, credo dubbi fin d'ora già non ce ne siano sinceramente! La Naughty è una garanzia e ci lavorano da anni a questo gioco, non falliscono di sicuro. Ho visto ieri il primo gameplay, già si capisce il livello assurdo del gioco.



Ma sarà il giochino ben confezionato da 15 ore al massimo. Uscirà GTA V per PC e verranno i mod, non c'è storia.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Forse Bannerlord uscirà a fine 2015, il gioco di per sé dovrebbe essere un GTA medievale però avrà esplorazione con aree grandi quanto la provincia di Trieste, trama più esile, aspetto strategico più curato e dovrebbe essere estremamente facile da moddare il che porterà ad una longevità stratosferica dato che il predecessore pur essendo medievale ha pure i mod di guerre stellari. Dovrebbe costare poco perché è roba turca.
> Hearts of Iron 4 invece uscirà sicuramente nel 2015, al momento sembra che alcuni aspetti siano stati semplificati: fai il contorno sulle province e le truppe si distribuiscono e avanzano per quel fronte....cliccare le divisioni una per una era un po' tedioso in effetti.
> A febbraio uscirà War for the Overlord che dovrebbe essere il seguito di Dungeon Keeper (che fu il primo strategico 3D con possibilità di vedere dall'alto e di possedere le truppe muovendole in prima persona).
> Per Batman mi manca l'Origins però non essendo di Rocksteady Beebop non so quanto valga, il fatto che sia prequel e abbia cattiva fama mi fa pensare di passare da City a Knight direttamente.
> ...



In base a quanto tu voglia stare attento o meno agli extra sarà sicuramente un gioco da 15-20 ore Uncharted. Come i predecessori, ma se ci hai giocato sai bene quanto siano letteralmente capolavori, in tutti i sensi. Soldi non spesi bene, benissimo.

Ci sono sempre i pro ed i contro, i giochi lunghi raramente sono capolavori, proprio perchè è quasi impossibile non farli diventare noiosi alla lunga. Poi capisco per qualcuno spendere 50-60-70 euro per 15 ore di gioco venga ritenuto vergognoso. Però apro una parentesi, per me che lavoro, gioco a calcio, c'ho la fidanzata un gioco da 15-20 ore mi tiene comunque impegnato minimo un mese...capisco lo scolaro (come lo sono stato io) che lo finisce in 3 giorni girino le balls!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però apro una parentesi, per me che lavoro, gioco a calcio, c'ho la fidanzata un gioco da 15-20 ore mi tiene comunque impegnato minimo un mese...capisco lo scolaro (come lo sono stato io) che lo finisce in 3 giorni girino le balls!



Ahahah quanto ti capisco, un gioco come Uncharted 2 me lo sono tirato avanti due mesi quasi


----------



## vota DC (25 Dicembre 2014)

Mio fratello mi ha regalato Resident Evil 5, il 4 l'ho saltato e i primi tre erano carini, il secondo era pure rigiocabile dato che c'era il percorso A e B per i due personaggi con qualche variante di trama!


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ahahah quanto ti capisco, un gioco come Uncharted 2 me lo sono tirato avanti due mesi quasi



Ac Unity comprato al day one (13 novembre) non l'ho ancora manco finito  E vedevo gente che dopo qualche giorno l'aveva finito e snobbava la durata  Cioè ma una vita sociale no!?


----------



## vota DC (25 Dicembre 2014)

Penso che in fondo i giochi come GTA siano più adatti a chi ha poco tempo: giochi e stacchi quando vuoi, i giochi ben curati con super trama ti istigano di più a giocare varie ore di seguito e giocare staccando varie volte rovina il fascino.


----------



## Mou (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ac Unity comprato al day one (13 novembre) non l'ho ancora manco finito  E vedevo gente che dopo qualche giorno l'aveva finito e snobbava la durata  Cioè ma una vita sociale no!?



Che dici, AC Unity vale la pena?


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Che dici, AC Unity vale la pena?



Sinceramente mi ha un pò deluso, mi aspettavo qualcosina di più. Parigi stupenda, graficamente niente male, tecnicamente a volte lascia qualcosina a desiderare, la trama non mi ha entusiasmato. E' un bel gioco, ma non certo un capolavoro. Se sei un appassionato della saga prendilo, ma per me non vale i 60-70 euro di lancio, io lo presi a 49, per me non devi spendere oltre questi soldi.


----------



## Mou (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi ha un pò deluso, mi aspettavo qualcosina di più. Parigi stupenda, graficamente niente male, tecnicamente a volte lascia qualcosina a desiderare, la trama non mi ha entusiasmato. E' un bel gioco, ma non certo un capolavoro. Se sei un appassionato della saga prendilo, ma per me non vale i 60-70 euro di lancio, io lo presi a 49, per me non devi spendere oltre questi soldi.



GTA V acquistato, sono indeciso fra AC e COD.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Gennaio 2015)

Non se fa per voi, ma al momento nel PSN store si trova Rayman Legends a 19€.

Gran, bel gioco se vi piacciono i classici Jump & Run del tipo Mario, anche se cercate un gioco che magari vada bene per giocare con la vostra ragazza questo e il gioco giusto.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2015)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> GTA V acquistato, sono indeciso fra AC e COD.



Se hai la ps4 ci spariamo qualche partitozza online...


----------



## Mou (4 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se hai la ps4 ci spariamo qualche partitozza online...



A GTA? Volentieri caspita. Com'è l'online?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Gennaio 2015)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> A GTA? Volentieri caspita. Com'è l'online?



Su PS3 a me ha stancato molto presto, ma non sono mai stato patito della componente online dei videogiochi


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Su PS3 a me ha stancato molto presto, ma non sono mai stato patito della componente online dei videogiochi



Si pure io forse faccio poco testo, non sono un'amante dell'online ma preferisco il single player, però pure a me ha stancato dopo qualche settimana GTA OnLine, secondo me è veramente bello se c'hai tanti amici che conosci e metti su una bella gang, altrimenti boh


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si pure io forse faccio poco testo, non sono un'amante dell'online ma preferisco il single player, però pure a me ha stancato dopo qualche settimana GTA OnLine, secondo me è veramente bello se c'hai tanti amici che conosci e metti su una bella gang, altrimenti boh



Nah dai, ci son tante modalità, anzi il single player è na sbronzata ormai, le missioni in quanto a difficoltà sono fattibili tutte quante.
Premesso che per me 70 euro non li vale, ma credo che ormai tra qualche anno visto il successone del plus, le modalità single player scompariranno del tutto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nah dai, ci son tante modalità, anzi il single player è na sbronzata ormai, le missioni in quanto a difficoltà sono fattibili tutte quante.
> Premesso che per me 70 euro non li vale, ma credo che ormai tra qualche anno visto il successone del plus, le modalità single player scompariranno del tutto.



Dubito ice. Ci sono molti videogiocatori (me compreso) che adorano le modalità single player, un pò alla vecchia maniera. Il Multiplayer sta crescendo molto, soprattutto coi giochi "di massa" come i vari Fifa, COD et al. Però se vai a esplorare un pò il mondo gaming non proprio diffusissimo, la modalità single player è comunque ben presente.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dubito ice. Ci sono molti videogiocatori (me compreso) che adorano le modalità single player, un pò alla vecchia maniera. Il Multiplayer sta crescendo molto, soprattutto coi giochi "di massa" come i vari Fifa, COD et al. Però se vai a esplorare un pò il mondo gaming non proprio diffusissimo, la modalità single player è comunque ben presente.



Anche le storie dei giochi sono cortissime, sono sempre più convinto che il single player sia agli sgoccioli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Gennaio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Dubito ice. Ci sono molti videogiocatori (me compreso) che adorano le modalità single player, un pò alla vecchia maniera. Il Multiplayer sta crescendo molto, soprattutto coi giochi "di massa" come i vari Fifa, COD et al. Però se vai a esplorare un pò il mondo gaming non proprio diffusissimo, la modalità single player è comunque ben presente.



Concordo.

Personalmente non sopporto il multiplayer online. E pieno di persone che rovinano 'l esperienza. In FIFA e praticamente impossibile trovare una partita decente che non degenera in una gara di lanci a caso sul attacante veloce. Divertimento per me e qualcosa di diverso, specialmente se poi quando vinci escono dalle partite ecc.
Quello vale un po per tutti giochi.

Preferisco di gran lunga giochi del tipo Skyrim o Witcher 3(basandomi su quello che si sa a questo punto) dove si ha un mondo da esplorare con tantissimi quest e si va al ritmo scelto di uno stesso.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche le storie dei giochi sono cortissime, sono sempre più convinto che il single player sia agli sgoccioli.



Si beh, il multiplayer funziona da cani in tutti i giochi, le problematiche sono troppe. Server PS down, server del gioco intasato, connessioni che vanno male, bug etc etc... sicuramente è un mercato in grande evoluzione, ci saranno sempre più giochi solo multiplayer, ma quelli single non potranno mai morire...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Personalmente non sopporto il multiplayer online. E pieno di persone che rovinano 'l esperienza. In FIFA e praticamente impossibile trovare una partita decente che non degenera in una gara di lanci a caso sul attacante veloce. Divertimento per me e qualcosa di diverso, specialmente se poi quando vinci escono dalle partite ecc.
> Quello vale un po per tutti giochi.
> ...



Ave 
Assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Divertimento per me e qualcosa di diverso, *specialmente se poi quando vinci escono dalle partite *ecc.



Questa è la cosa che più detesto dell'on-line...
Single player a vita per me, se i giochi diventeranno tutti solo in multiplayer sarà il momento in cui deporrò il pad..


----------

